# 454 International Tractor Loader Problems



## rthomp454 (May 19, 2011)

My 454 loader, 2050A international, will not lift. It was working fine and all of a sudden nothing will work on the loader. I have changed out the two filters I found on the tractor but didn't help. Three point hitch works like always. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.:dazed:


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum rthomp454, 
I am Sure that someone will have an answer for you.

If you have time you could upload a photo we like to see the tractors all you guys have got.
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..rthomp454.. Have you posted your question in the International section?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

WELCOME! It might be the loader control leaking by, they have kits for them (orings most of the time ). Let us know what you find out. Good luck


----------



## rthomp454 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, I've had the tractor about 8 years and it has always worked well and strong. I know nothing about the controls on the loader and have ordered a service manual to find out how it works.


----------



## rthomp454 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Tim, I'll take a picture and post. Its not much to look at but it's always worked well on our small farm, mostly used for bushhogging and plowing garden spots.


----------



## rthomp454 (May 19, 2011)

OK, I talked with a service guy that lives in our community, he said the international loader had it's own pump and that the gear on the pump was either loose or the shaft broken. The pump, located on the right side of the tractor on the opposite side from the pump for the power steering, transmission etc., has a tapered shaft with a hex key which was sheared letting the gear spin. Took about three hours to fix. Works well again. Praise the lord !!!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it fixed!


----------



## rthomp454 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, Country Boy. I used it some last night and blew out a line but got a new one today and should be good to go. Pump seems to be really strong. Have a great day.


----------

